# True Scale Chaos Marines



## trygon (Oct 3, 2008)

A complete marine.










Champion WIP










Got inspired by Dark Angel dude. Decided to make new armour plates for the Squad Champion. 

First I got some green stuff and rolled it flat.










Then I pushed the female face that was on the armour originally into the green stuff, and then worked out the basic outline for the armour plate.











Next I used the blade of my sculpting tool and a piece of plastic packaging to form the patterns. This finished the mould. Took a few minutes which goes to show how easy this whole thing is.











Green stuff is on now.











Added on. The 'belly space' is where another peice of armour will go. I will hope to avoid using the press mould method for most stuff. I am a sculptor, and whilst press moulded stuff looks nice, it is not sculpting past pressing lines into a slab of green stuff. I would rather do my work by hand.











Also another marine. This fella is wearing a MK2/MK6 hybrid suit. 










And his other leg.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Very impressive. Would that I could award this the rep it plainly deserves.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Very impressive. A comparison shot alongside a normal marine mini would be nice to get a feel for the true scale. +rep.


----------



## trygon (Oct 3, 2008)

Comparison Picture and Scale Chart.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

you have done some great work, but i hate to say it it just looks a bit too much like a chaos terminator rather than a marine,hes about the right height but hes simply too huge,dont get me wrong its a great conversion,and i love the details and your work but hes simply too massive.

also found this 
http://www.bolterandchainsword.com/index.php?showtopic=31681&hl=true scale&st=0

might help a bit ?


----------



## trygon (Oct 3, 2008)

I don't buy into the 'standy' true scaled marines. I am a direct follower of Doghouse Actual Scaling. The 'standy' True Scale Marines would simply just be too skinny inside their armour. They would be nothing but really tall humans. Marines are noted for being very barrel chested and having limbs like tree trunks, which I feel is not portrayed by 'standy' true scale marines. Also their armour is still inches thick, which is also not portrayed with 'standy' True scale marines. 

Plus my Champion might appear a lot larger because he is standing straight, has a huge ass giant tiger fur pelt and a large decorative chest plate. He is also slightly larger then a normal marine. Probably 8ft.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

trygon said:


> I don't buy into the 'standy' true scaled marines. I am a direct follower of Doghouse Actual Scaling. The 'standy' True Scale Marines would simply just be too skinny inside their armour. They would be nothing but really tall humans. Marines are noted for being very barrel chested and having limbs like tree trunks, which I feel is not portrayed by 'standy' true scale marines. Also their armour is still inches thick, which is also not portrayed with 'standy' True scale marines.
> 
> Plus my Champion might appear a lot larger because he is standing straight, has a huge ass giant tiger fur pelt and a large decorative chest plate. He is also slightly larger then a normal marine. Probably 8ft.


well i suppose if your gonna use doghouses method, your marines were always gonna be on the larger size and look like terminators, sorry i didn't realize that was your original intention.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks for the comparison shot. I think you've nailed it. You're right about just making them taller. they also need to have twice or three times the body mass, even without armour, and you've really achieved that. Well done.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

I think he looks just right, if you look at pictures of Marines that are associated to their fluff, that's pretty much how they look exactly. I frakking love it! I wish I could sculpt like that. +REP


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Wow...that's just plain awesome. I really like how you've modelled the chest. Just...wow lol. Thanks for sharing!

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------

